# UK to build HSR college



## CHamilton (Mar 8, 2014)

Why not here?

High Speed Rail College site sought



> UK: Skills & Enterprise Minister Matthew Hancock officially launched the search for a location for a High Speed Rail College on March 7.
> The proposed college would provide the specialist engineering skills and qualifications needed for the development of High Speed 2 and other future infrastructure projects. It would have strong links to the rail industry, as well as construction and engineering firms, and form partnerships with schools, other colleges and universities.
> 
> While the initial focus would be on high speed rail, the college would also provide courses to meet the wider need for more engineers, and would therefore have a longer-term role beyond the construction of HS2.


----------



## brentrain17 (Mar 8, 2014)

too cool


----------



## Barton Keyes (Sep 18, 2014)

Good news as the UK has an urgent need for new engineering talent. Unfortunately, HS2 may be the wrong priority when the north of the country would benefit more from a high speed link, rather than everything being London-centric.


----------



## neroden (Sep 20, 2014)

HS2 is the link to the north of the UK.


----------

